# Fifty Eight Watches



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I hope you're doing well.

My name is Chris, I'm the Co-Founder of Fifty Eight Watches. I'm an avid enthusiast and watch professional, with more than 8 years experience in the watchmaking industry. My goal at Fifty Eight Watches is to bring value to the watch community by offering great design watches, Swiss quality timepieces at affordable prices and great customer service. The Geneva Tribute collection will be launching on Kickstarter soon.

I would love to hear your opinion regarding our watches.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Chris.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris Nova said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you're doing well.
> 
> ...


 Can I ask if you are aware of the following ? ;

*
Kickstarter - Indiegogo - Crowdfunding
*

Forum dedicated to start up watch companies such as the ones that use Kickstarter, Indiegogo or a different crowd funding site.

All topics require validation before they are displayed.

Please note this is not for free advertising but a place to discuss new and interesting products.


----------



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

Hi,

I apologize, my intention is not to break the rules.
I imagine that is fine to share my new project with the community. 
If my posts are not according to forum regulation I will remove them.



WRENCH said:


> Can I ask if you are aware of the following ? ;
> 
> *
> Kickstarter - Indiegogo - Crowdfunding
> ...


 Can you please guide me on where should I send my posts to be reviewed by one forum member? 
Thanks.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

In my opinion it looks like a generic watch in an already crowded 40mm, leather artisan band and a couple of colourways.

The fact its 'Swiss' in as many ways as possible means nothing to me.

And no mention of pricepoint, that would be the only thing that might differentiate, but I'd speculate that it won't.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi

Firstly, in order for me to give an honest opinion, one important bit of information is missing....*'Ow Much!*

As an associate member of the York Branch of TWF, I fear my membership would be revoked had I not asked the question.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

OK !

Personally, I would never buy a Kickstarter project.

A very important piece of marketing advice I was given by a proven marketing professional, that stood me very well, is ; "You may have the best product or service in the world, the difficult and expensive bit, is letting your potential customer base know". I can think of two "budget" micro watch brands at the moment that could be described as "high profile marketing", and they are handing sample watches to influential Vloggers, and some forums for hands on appraisal. So my advice would be, once you have decided on a definite price, send one of your watches (non returnable) to this forum so as it can be passed around the membership for a true appraisal. Others have done this, but be fully aware, you may or may not get the feedback you want, it will be honest though, from a watch enthusiasts point of view. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

al_kaholik said:


> In my opinion it looks like a generic watch in an already crowded 40mm, leather artisan band and a couple of colourways.
> 
> The fact its 'Swiss' in as many ways as possible means nothing to me.
> 
> And no mention of pricepoint, that would be the only thing that might differentiate, but I'd speculate that it won't.


 Thanks for sharing your opinion.

The preorder price will be 490GBP

The fact that is Swiss-made means a certain overall quality of the watch.



Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly, in order for me to give an honest opinion, one important bit of information is missing....*'Ow Much!*
> 
> As an associate member of the York Branch of TWF, I fear my membership would be revoked had I not asked the question.


 The preorder price will be 490GBP

Swiss-made automatic movement equipped with Sellita Sw200


----------



## Alpha550t (Mar 31, 2020)

I think we need to see the 57 made before this one.


----------



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

WRENCH said:


> OK !
> 
> Personally, I would never buy a Kickstarter project.
> 
> A very important piece of marketing advice I was given by a proven marketing professional, that stood me very well, is ; "You may have the best product or service in the world, the difficult and expensive bit, is letting your potential customer base know". I can think of two "budget" micro watch brands at the moment that could be described as "high profile marketing", and they are handing sample watches to influential Vloggers, and some forums for hands on appraisal. So my advice would be, once you have decided on a definite price, send one of your watches (non returnable) to this forum so as it can be passed around the membership for a true appraisal. Others have done this, but be fully aware, you may or may not get the feedback you want, it will be honest though, from a watch enthusiasts point of view. :thumbsup:


 Thank you for sharing your opinion.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Chris Nova said:


> Thanks for sharing your opinion.
> 
> The preorder price will be 490GBP
> 
> ...


 Quality is subjective, and affected by much more than where a watch is assembled/made etc.

Its like saying German cars are better than American ones. The Focus RS is made in Germany whilst a number of VAG cars are constructed in other parts of Europe.

At £490 its towards the steep end in my opinion.

Best of luck.

Al


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly, in order for me to give an honest opinion, one important bit of information is missing....*'Ow Much!*
> 
> As an associate member of the York Branch of TWF, I fear my membership would be revoked had I not asked the question.


 Sadly owing to non payment of subs your membership is being reviewed by ' The Committee' and the treasurer

@PC-Magician in particular.


----------



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

al_kaholik said:


> Quality is subjective, and affected by much more than where a watch is assembled/made etc.
> 
> Its like saying German cars are better than American ones. The Focus RS is made in Germany whilst a number of VAG cars are constructed in other parts of Europe.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Al.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

bridgeman said:


> Sadly owing to non payment of subs your membership is being reviewed by ' The Committee' and the treasurer
> 
> @PC-Magician in particular.


 Please don't Chris...

[IMG alt="Churchill, The 'Cry-Baby' War Hero: How The Politician Was Led By His Emotions - HistoryExtra" data-ratio="66.61"]https://images.immediate.co.uk/production/volatile/sites/7/2018/10/PA-23058580-4c69dec.jpg?quality=90&resize=620%2C413[/IMG]

I'm sorry!

:tongue:


----------



## nursegladys (Aug 4, 2006)

Karrusel said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly, in order for me to give an honest opinion, one important bit of information is missing....*'Ow Much!*
> 
> As an associate member of the York Branch of TWF, I fear my membership would be revoked had I not asked the question.


 by associate member you mean the short arms and long pocket syndrome 



bridgeman said:


> Sadly owing to non payment of subs your membership is being reviewed by ' The Committee' and the treasurer
> 
> @PC-Magician in particular.


 there are subs?? :sign_question:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Chris Nova said:


> My goal at Fifty Eight Watches is to bring value to the watch community by offering great design watches, Swiss quality timepieces at affordable prices and great customer service.


 There seems to be a new British brand appearing almost weekly at the moment and nearly all offer 'Swiss Quality' watches. Problem is CW got there and did that years ago. It's just not a selling point anymore, well not to me in any case. The design is pretty nondescript and as George Daniels once said to Roger Smith, I think you need to start again.


----------



## Chris Nova (Mar 24, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Please don't Chris...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 )

That's alright, no offense taken.

Out of curiosity what kind of brands are you into?

no offense taken.

Out of curiosity what kind of brands are you into?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Chris Nova said:


> )
> 
> That's alright, no offense taken.
> 
> ...


 Pretty well anything that ticks (mechanical), from the 18th century to modern day, but mostly old tat.

For me, the 1940's - 1960's was the zenith of 20th century watchmaking.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Like the watch, don't love. Hate the brand name and logo.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's a watch which doesn't illicit any strong feelings one way or the other so it is unlikely to be on my buy list.

Things that irk me a bit - having a central seconds hand and no minute / seconds chapter ring seems a bit pointless as its function is compromised. I don't like the applied logo it looks cheap and as above I am not keen on the brand name. I don't like the "Geneva Tribute" on the dial, I could live with the "automatic" but it seems superfluous. I also think the blue hands are a bit overdone these days and would opt for plain polished steel hands.

Things I quite like - I like the Geneva tribute dial and the case looks nice

What would make a difference for me?

It would be interesting to see this watch with a small seconds at 6 using another 11.5''' movement such as the SW261-1, I think it would transform it


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If someone told me they'd just bought a "Fifty Eight" I'd immediately think of this;


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Isn't there a company called fifty five watches?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roy said:


> Isn't there a company called fifty five watches?


 Modded Seiko's ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

WRENCH said:


> Modded Seiko's ?


 That'll be it.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

More than 8 years experience? So... 9 years experience? :wink:

Sorry, just sounded a weird thing to say. "More than a decade" holds some weight, otherwise you're probably best saying something like "training in the industry since 2013".


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

For a watch that lacks real any real passion in its design, this is an amazingly long thread. And I have read every single post. :biggrin:


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I like the white dial version. The blue hands look good.

The reddish version looks fun but wouldn't suit me.


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Just a thought but couldn't you have called your brand name 8-50?

You could have made it a theme thing where you set all your watches at 8.50 for photos and perhaps marked the name on the dial at that time.

You could do a special 8-50, fifty eight special I suppose.

Good luck

Ps. Yeah the blue hands on the white one is the best (I would swap out the strap for a steel one).


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

SolaVeritate said:


> Just a thought but couldn't you have called your brand name 8-50?
> 
> You could have made it a theme thing where you set all your watches at 8.50 for photos and perhaps marked the name on the dial at that time.
> 
> ...


 Weird but true, new watches are always set to "happy face", so 8.50 wouldn't work.

Hands at 10 and 2 give a clear view of the logo but also make it look like the watch is smiling, in tests it's shown to illicit joyous feelings in shoppers and results in more sales. (No April fool, genuine retail testing) :laugh:

Crazy what we fall for.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

The hour hand is too long, hard to tell the difference between hour and minute.


----------



## Monaque (Sep 13, 2021)

Always said:


> For a watch that lacks real any real passion in its design, this is an amazingly long thread. And I have read every single post. :biggrin:


 Me too, odd that.



SolaVeritate said:


> Just a thought but couldn't you have called your brand name 8-50?
> 
> You could have made it a theme thing where you set all your watches at 8.50 for photos and perhaps marked the name on the dial at that time.
> 
> ...


 Much better name for a watch brand.



Chris Nova said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I hope you're doing well.
> 
> ...


 It's very clean, and the Geneva stripes on the dial do make it stand out a little. Personally I prefer the polished hands on blue dial. The pink/red on green strap has an almost complimentary colour vibe to it. (having checked my colour wheel I see that it is a complimentary colour).

I often compare these types of watches to another kickstarter/crowdfunding watch starter called Ming Watches. His watches do stand out, there is an interesting design to his body and lugs, and his dials are...different, in an understated way. Perhaps yours are a bit too clean, not quite enough difference?


----------

